# Conduit Length?



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Class A in the same pipe wouldn't fly on any job I've been on. The FM usually insists on separate pipes spaced at least 3' apart where possible.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Class A in the same pipe wouldn't fly on any job I've been on. The FM usually insists on separate pipes spaced at least 3' apart where possible.


I get the separate conduit, but here in the USA there are exceptions to the rule, as noted in post. If exception #2 was used, does that make exception #1 invalid?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

360max said:


> I get the separate conduit, but here in the USA there are exceptions to the rule, as noted in post. If exception #2 was used, does that make exception #1 invalid?


Yup.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Yup.


..............


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know what kind of job this is, but i've done gov't jobs where the exceptions were not allowed. - just saying - check the specs thoroughly. the survivability of a system where the loop is run in the same pipe like that is questionable.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

wildleg said:


> I don't know what kind of job this is, but i've done gov't jobs where the exceptions were not allowed. - just saying - check the specs thoroughly. the survivability of a system where the loop is run in the same pipe like that is questionable.


reread the question


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

360max said:


> reread the question


I don't need to reread the question. if it's in the same room or it's one drop, go for it. since you will be the one pulling it out and re doing it if it is not approved, it doesn't bother me at all. your ajh, whoever that is, will be the one with the final answer, not me.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

wildleg said:


> I don't need to reread the question. if it's in the same room or it's one drop, go for it. since you will be the one pulling it out and re doing it if it is not approved, it doesn't bother me at all. your ajh, whoever that is, will be the one with the final answer, not me.


Wildleg I am not looking for an argument, just everyone's interpretation of the posted code article. I said to reread because I had made a slight change to the original posted question. Its one device, 80' away, and I am using exception #2 as the applicable code.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

360max said:


> Wildleg I am not looking for an argument, just everyone's interpretation of the posted code article. I said to reread because I had made a slight change to the original posted question. Its one device, 80' away, and I am using exception #2 as the applicable code.


The way I see it is code is code and that includes the exceptions listed by the code. I see nothing wrong with running a single pipe for your application.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I just reread your OP and yes...a single conduit is ok for that as it is a single device.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

360max said:


> Wildleg I am not looking for an argument, just everyone's interpretation of the posted code article. I said to reread because I had made a slight change to the original posted question. Its one device, 80' away, and I am using exception #2 as the applicable code.


sorry, not trying to argue with you. yeah, I agree with everyone, but I haven't read that stuff in a while, and I don't remember what else applies.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

It should fly but I'd check with your FM or other ahj in advance so you aren't redoing anything. Some people take their class a a little too seriously


----------

